# So what do you do with all your pedal builds?



## Dirty_Boogie (May 28, 2019)

I'm sure that like me, most of you here 1) love building pedals; 2) build lots of pedals; and 3) don't do this professionally.  So my question is this... *what do you do with all your pedals*?  My first solution was to build a bigger board (!!) to put more on there, but I'm at the point now that I build just because I like building (some would say, addicted) and not because I need another pedal or sound in my rig.  I alternate between using pre-made PCBs from PedalPCB (and an occasional other) and vero, when I want more of a challenge.

I've actually sold off most of my commercially available pedals, except the hard-to-build good ones like a Boss GE-7, noise gate and wah.  A couple that I haven't liked I've dismantled and salvaged what I could.  I've given away a few of my builds as well, but what to do with these things!?


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 28, 2019)

Sell my commercial pedals and only build what I'm interested in.  

I have a suggestion for you.. Get another amp and have individual pedalboards for each amp


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 28, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> Sell my commercial pedals and only build what I'm interested in.
> 
> I have a suggestion for you.. Get another amp and have individual pedalboards for each amp


Good suggestion!  At least you you didn't suggest building an amp from a kit - that's all I need... another reason to fire up my soldering iron. And suddenly I have 5 amps!?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 28, 2019)

You build more shelves and display them properly! Here is the back wall of my studio, I admittedly have a problem and will most likely start selling and giving away. It isnt even all of them since some are drying from epoxy or about to be painted.


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2019)

Looks like someone needs more shelves.....   

Man that's awesome.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> Looks like someone needs more shelves.....
> 
> Man that's awesome.



I just put up the bottom shelf and have more built ready to put in. As long as you keep putting out cool boards i am going to keep building them.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (May 29, 2019)

Robert said:


> Looks like someone needs more shelves.....
> 
> Man that's awesome.



Agreed. Did you build your Allen Accomplice? Best amp kits in the biz. I Built My Allen Encore and I absolutely love it.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 29, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Agreed. Did you build your Allen Accomplice? Best amp kits in the biz. I Built My Allen Encore and I absolutely love it.



I did, it was the best gift my wife has ever given me. The other two amps are builds of mine, one is jtm45ish and the other is jmp50ish. 

The allen accomplice is a phenomenal amp and the kit is so great.


----------



## HamishR (May 29, 2019)

Ha!  I only got into building pedals because I couldn't afford to keep building amps...


----------



## Willybomb (May 30, 2019)

I sold a few to get a second hand PRS Se.  I've got more loaned out.


----------



## chongmagic (May 30, 2019)

I keep mine in here.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 30, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I keep mine in here.
> 
> View attachment 569


But do you _use_ them...?


----------



## chongmagic (May 30, 2019)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> But do you _use_ them...?


I should have clarified that I store them there when I rotate them on or off my main pedalboard.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 1, 2019)

We're all freaks


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 1, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> We're all freaks


???
It’s funny because it’s true... ???


----------



## p_wats (Jun 4, 2019)

Mine have started climbing the walls when not strapped down to a board.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jun 5, 2019)

p_wats said:


> Mine have started climbing the walls when not strapped down to a board.


Love it!


----------

